# J. Cousteau's RV Calypso in Danger!



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Friends,
I bring you bad news, Jacques Cousteau's RV Calypso is in danger of being scraped again. Francine Cousteau is behind on the bills owed the shipyard in Britany and the restoration work has been stopped. I would hate to see this historic vessel meet such an untimely end. Please use the link provided, and donate whatever you can. Encourage your family and friends to donate as well , if we spread the word we can save a piece of history for generations to come.

http://cousteau.org/donate

Thank You in advance.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Update: As it turns out Francine Cousteau is about $4 Million shy of the $8 Million for the restoration which is already about 2/3rds done. A world wide effort is needed to preserve Calypso and return her to sea duty. Please spread the word to family, friends, and co-workers . Below is the rusting remains of a once proud and historic vessel.


----------



## mrdean (Aug 11, 1998)

OK. You got me!

I grew up watching that ship!!

Mark Dean


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

I'm sorry, I don't mean to downgrade but their are countless charitable organizations for sick, homeless and starving people that I would sooner prioritize donating to. Not to mention animal shelters. 
If a boat gets scrapped Im not losing a lot of sleep. Just MHO


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

I agree Jimmy, I give to those as well. This is simply a matter of preserving history. I respect your opinion, however any donation...however small adds up and is appreciated. We can't support every worthy cause, I pick and choose my charitable donations carefully.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Given his obssession with undersea exploration and his significant bank balance, I'd have thought that James Cameron would be a prime candidate for donating a few million dollars or even buying the ship outright.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ductapeforever said:


> Friends,
> I bring you bad news, Jacques Cousteau's RV Calypso is in danger of being scraped again.


 From that photo, it looks like it could use a good scraping! Scrape all that paint off and repaint the ol' girl!


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

There are two restoration videos on YouTube that shows the extensive damage and the first stages of the re-build. They are in French (No subtitles) so the narration is useless. However one can make out whats happening.

The video links are blocked from linking, so I cannot post them. Just google: "Calypso restoration" and they will come up in search results.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Ductapeforever said:


> I agree Jimmy, I give to those as well. This is simply a matter of preserving history. I respect your opinion, however any donation...however small adds up and is appreciated. We can't support every worthy cause, I pick and choose my charitable donations carefully.


I hear ya DTF and I do hope it gets worked out.


----------



## legaleagle (Jul 19, 2010)

Ductapeforever said:


> I agree Jimmy, I give to those as well. This is simply a matter of preserving history. I respect your opinion, however any donation...however small adds up and is appreciated. We can't support every worthy cause, I pick and choose my charitable donations carefully.


I agree with you too. We all want to help but we cannot donate to every charitable but as long as we donate, I know the world is going to become a better and more peaceful place.


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

Jimmy B said:


> I'm sorry, I don't mean to downgrade but their are countless charitable organizations for sick, homeless and starving people that I would sooner prioritize donating to. Not to mention animal shelters.
> If a boat gets scrapped Im not losing a lot of sleep. Just MHO


I think you do mean to maybe downgrade a little Jimmy. The tone is passive-aggressive, "...don't mean to downgrade" and then condescending "...I'm not losing a lot of sleep". I favor the idea of restoring, it's has huge historical value, but I also respect your differing opinion. 

In fact I more than respect your opinion, I'll back you. I would sooner donate to save a life or feed a hungry person before giving money to the Calypso (if I had money and had to prioritize), but don't come in saying you don't want to downgrade and then do just that by throwing in that "...not losing a lot of sleep" quip. Just be honest, _you couldn't care less_. And that's fine.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

To raise USD$4Mill in this current economic outset ... :drunk: That is definitely a daunting task. I too grew up with that ship so I'll try to contribute some but it won't be much. Oh well, if she is to be scrapped, at least I still have the Revell Calypso kit to remember her by.

Personally I rather they use the money for the Calypso II. Now that ship rocks


----------



## mb1k (May 6, 2002)

I also think the whole Francine Cousteau thing is disgusting. How the _mistress_ was able to marry into the family and then hold the "Cousteau" name hostage and hoard the legacy away while she fights to grab as much money and royalties as she can... it's despicable.


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

they should contact the smithsonian or the louvre


----------



## Stoney-VA (Oct 19, 2011)

I understand the historical value of the ship. I have sailed on Ocean Survey ships for over 20 years and can speak from direct experience that ships do have a limited useful lifespan. Instead of completely overhauling the ship it should be setup as a museum ship, much cheaper and lower maintenance. It is a very old ship and to make it seaworthy is not really economically practical. However making it a museum ship that the public could tour would keep it alive and also generate revenue wherever they decided to keep it docked. If you want to continue to perform research in Cousteau's name, build a new modern ship to do so.


----------

